# What is the worst community you ever joined?



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 3, 2018)

Toxicity, rulebreakers, bad administration...
Just wondering,
share your thoughts here!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2018)

Maxconsole, honestly I find the site has actually done more harm for the homebrew and hacking community than good. They are clearly a mouthpiece for shady teams, coupled with pushing obviously false information. There is also the fact that the admin is very clearly using our site to direct traffic to their site.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2018)

Is there any good communities? I mean hard to find the worst, most of them seem the same in some regard and by various reasons. Also since each person has what they define as bad, it's also hard to measure or sympathize with.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Aug 3, 2018)

Hm... well, I was never a part of it, but Neogaf and it's successor, resetera, always looked like a very toxic place to me. I feel like I'd slowly lose the will to live if I were to hang out with the people on there. As for places I've actually used myself, perhaps MMO-Champion? It's amazing how bitter the community is on that website. They make the WoW and LoL forums look joyous by comparison.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 3, 2018)

This one's pretty toxic.


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2018)

Reddit. They don't really have a set of rules they keep to. Some subs are nuked, some are kept, even though they have the same vile behavior. It's really just done for whatever makes them the most amount of money at the end of the day. \

NeoGAF was probably even worse. Their moderation would delete anything that didn't buffer the same beliefs they had. You could see accounts being deleted by the bucketfull over someone disagreeing over female playable main characters in games. I think they banned discussion about Naughty Dog in its entirety because they didn't want anyone saying anything negative about their workers there, because they provide the world with such pure, great games. There used to be a hilarious ban bot where you could see every ridiculous ban they'd apply, but it's gone now.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 3, 2018)

Mine is Closedverse.
Fun fact: Got just permbanned from it for *'''''''''raiding''''''''''
that wasn't even raiding, now i'm raiding
Sadly, @WintendoZone now has to hear the bad news.*


----------



## nonamejohn (Aug 3, 2018)

neo-geo.com...


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 3, 2018)

Gbatemp.net

Mods are won over by money(and admins), using the "Paetron"(whatever that means), No one respects my opinion, and it's website is constantly down. >:CCC


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 3, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Gbatemp.net
> 
> Mods are won over by money(and admins), using the "Paetron"(whatever that means), No one respects my opinion, and it's website is constantly down. >:CCC


Are you a Vipera dupe lmao /s

——
Worst community I ever joined was probably some huge community, I don’t find them very cosy.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Aug 3, 2018)

3DS and Switch communities


----------



## Issac (Aug 3, 2018)

gbatemp.net for sure. worst site and community ever. no joke even.

(yes joke)



(obviously)




(or?)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ignoring things I signed up to so as to download then I have joined all of 4 sites/communities ever, contributing at any real length to 3 of them. Two of those are effectively zombies at this point. Never got involved with any social media -- wait long enough and they all die and become yesterday's news, equally the way they are structured means they are almost inevitably going to turn awful.

All of them have been good. If I join a new site it is usually a massive if not committent then something I make after a considerable amount of thought.

@Chary internet wayback machine saves the day again https://web.archive.org/web/20180613070233/https://resetera.github.io/ https://web.archive.org/web/20180628082710/https://resetera.github.io/


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> There used to be a hilarious ban bot where you could see every ridiculous ban they'd apply, but it's gone now.



It's not gone, it just got moved, the original bot got hit with a takedown notice (I think for use of the name). It's here now https://resetera.kiwifarms.net/. Still basically just people being banned for wrongthink.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 3, 2018)

As I don't join a lot of different communities, sadly GBAtemp is the worst. Don't get me wrong, I love GBAtemp, but I'm not a fan of all the toxicity, I've just learned to ignore it. I've seen the impact it's had on other people who haven't learned how to ignore it though. Many great members have left (and many not so great)
But I think that the staff here does a good job, and with any big site, there's bound to be a lot of toxicity. Just look at YouTube or even Twitch. Of course GBAtemp is tiny compared to those, but even they haven't been able to get rid of toxicity.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> As I don't join a lot of different communities, sadly GBAtemp is the worst. Don't get me wrong, I love GBAtemp, but I'm not a fan of all the toxicity, I've just learned to ignore it. I've seen the impact it's had on other people who haven't learned how to ignore it though. Many great members have left (and many not so great)
> But I think that the staff here does a good job, and with any big site, there's bound to be a lot of toxicity. Just look at YouTube or even Twitch. Of course GBAtemp is tiny compared to those, but even they haven't been able to get rid of toxicity.



Can you point some of this out to me?
It is not the first time people have made the claim but on previous occasions when I have pressed for examples they seem to come up short and thus I don't know what to be on the lookout for, or to try averting.

You get the odd spirited debate, and some of the dog piling* we could do without and I would of course like to see people follow the idea that runs "I know it has been covered in the stickies, wiki and a thousand other threads but answer it properly anyway" but compared to the nonsense I see lots of other forums, and especially the social media type places pull this last 4 or so years this place is a shining beacon.

*I really hated to see that guy that claimed he had made screen capture for the 3ds, made no statement that would contradict that they had and were using terms correctly that realistically only those that knew enough to pull such a feat off would use was being put through the wringer (sadly it had all happened while I was asleep so I only got the aftermath) but the "doubt everything, doubt it hard" set were out in full force and nobody in said set seemingly had the electronics nous to properly question things (or even trust but verify).


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 3, 2018)

Currently, this place (if not for my request thread here, I would only visit for hacking related news and updates since r/3dshacks isn't the definitive place and I spend much more time on reddit). From the past, PlanetSuzy, which effectively crushed past aspirations of being a mod for a forum. That and being treated as a noob rather than a longtime member, or even a friend.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 3, 2018)

*“Title:* Kotaku: Let Queer Characters Be Happy

*Reason:* User Banned (1 Week): Vilifying journalism + misrepresenting diversity and inclusivity efforts

If somehow we lived in an alternate timeline where many queer characters in popular video games had coincidentally been placed in happy circumstances, there would be a Kotaku or Polygon article outraged about how, "Queer characters aren't allowed to show a full range of emotions in game. Queer people are allowed to be sad too! Why aren't these video games reflecting MY LIVED EXPERIENCE?" There's no winning with these people”

Just why?

It gets worse.

*Title:* Kotaku: Let Queer Characters Be Happy

*Reason:* User Banned (Duration Pending): Dismissing concerns about representation, previous infraction for similar behavior.

This. The identity politics crowd is never satisfied. But that’s what happens when you view life through the prism of group rather than individual

Why are people so dense to others opinions.



Spoiler: Last but not least



*Title:* Waypoint: CDPR Won't Commit to Gender Fluidity in ‘Cyberpunk 2077’ (Yet)

*Reason:* User Banned (3 Days): Drive-by trolling about gender identities.

What if I want to be both genders at once


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 3, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Can you point some of this out to me?
> It is not the first time people have made the claim but on previous occasions when I have pressed for examples they seem to come up short and thus I don't know what to be on the lookout for, or to try averting.
> 
> You get the odd spirited debate, and some of the dog piling* we could do without and I would of course like to see people follow the idea that runs "I know it has been covered in the stickies, wiki and a thousand other threads but answer it properly anyway" but compared to the nonsense I see lots of other forums, and especially the social media type places pull this last 4 or so years this place is a shining beacon.
> ...


It's tough to come up with specific examples when the staff are so good at removing posts, even if I went back to look I wouldn't be able to find them now.
But I can think of one example, for a while there was a lot of Gateway hate and any time someone made a thread asking about Gateway the thread would be filled with useless shitposts like "Gateway is shit" for the first few pages, with no one actually trying to help them or even calmly explain why Gateway is bad and why they should switch. That has gotten better though and the hacking community is better informed now overall.
The 3DS section all around was pretty toxic for a while and many avoided it as a result, now that things have died down a bit in the 3DS scene it's not so bad.
Also, every now and then threads show up that are consequently turned into shitpost storms, and if you look through any of those threads now you'll see like half the thread deleted before eventually being locked. Often it's related to some particularly bad member causing drama, but people who should know better keep contributing to it. I'm glad I often miss out on the main part of the drama and only hear about it after.


----------



## Fugelmir (Aug 3, 2018)

Probably gbatemp for banning margen67


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2018)

Well... Considering GBAtemp is the only community I've actually joined? There's your answer..


----------



## wormdood (Aug 3, 2018)

i vote for miiverse


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 3, 2018)

Official Motorola forum, ZoneLabs/ZoneAlarm forum, pretty much every dating app/group/forum.


----------



## Viri (Aug 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> NeoGAF was probably even worse. Their moderation would delete anything that didn't buffer the same beliefs they had. You could see accounts being deleted by the bucketfull over someone disagreeing over female playable main characters in games. I think they banned discussion about Naughty Dog in its entirety because they didn't want anyone saying anything negative about their workers there, because they provide the world with such pure, great games. There used to be a hilarious ban bot where you could see every ridiculous ban they'd apply, but it's gone now.


I think last week Todd Howard was calling them "Hostile and unwelcoming", it was funny. He was arguing with them in a thread for a while. I don't understand why he goes there. And honestly, it makes me sad that some game devs believe that places like Resetera and Neo Gaf speak for what gamers want in games.
https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2018/...come-a-hostile-unwelcoming-environment/64923/
https://www.resetera.com/threads/eras-woman-problem-read-op.57534/page-41
I'm surprised they didn't ban him.


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2018)

Viri said:


> I think last week Todd Howard was calling them "Hostile and unwelcoming", it was funny. He was arguing with them in a thread for a while. I don't understand why he goes there.


Probably good to keep up with fans, even just to troll or post information. ResetERA has a lot of sway, despite their trashiness. They also lock it down to "business" users or press/industry only. I remember signing up to neoGAF and getting denied cuz my @ gbatemp email made them say "ew romsite". At least resetERA isn't that stupid. 

By technicality, they're not that much larger than gbatemp in numbers afaik, but they're trusted by a ridiculous amount of people in the industry. After the whole rapey neogaf owner thing, I can't understand why that's/its successor is the "bastion" of gaming news/discussion forums, either.


----------



## Viri (Aug 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> Probably good to keep up with fans, even just to troll or post information. ResetERA has a lot of sway, despite their trashiness. They also lock it down to "business" users or press/industry only. I remember signing up to neoGAF and getting denied cuz my @ gbatemp email made them say "ew romsite". At least resetERA isn't that stupid.
> 
> By technicality, they're not that much larger than gbatemp in numbers afaik, but they're trusted by a ridiculous amount of people in the industry. After the whole rapey neogaf owner thing, I can't understand why that's/its successor is the "bastion" of gaming news/discussion forums, either.


I can understand the industry not coming to this forum, because 95% of the people on this forum pirate their games. But if NeoGaf/Resetera truly isn't much bigger than this forum, why do they even go there? I think they'd be better off focusing on subreddits. It puzzles me why those two forums have so much sway. If North Korea was a video game forum, they'd be Resetera.

But, I will admit, reading their ban reasoning is pretty funny. Also, one thing, when Resetera doesn't like a forum post, they don't delete it, unlike some other forum I can think of....


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 3, 2018)

The gaming groups in Facebook, especially the souls ones , full of the worst people ( imho)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 3, 2018)

ReSwitched on Discord, for fairly obvious reasons. Glad I'm banned from there.


----------



## Carnelian (Aug 3, 2018)

Gbatemp...


----------



## Depravo (Aug 3, 2018)

Humanity. But at times it's also the best.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 3, 2018)

Probably either the Reswitched Discord or gbatemp.

Both have their fair share of toxic users and topics, though I lean towards temp being the better of the two. I have fond memories here and people I enjoy seeing. I also wouldn't have gained as much interest in CS without it.

Whereas Reswitched, while it does have some talented people there, just carries an air of snobbiness.
While I was there I would almost never ask any of the questions I wanted to, simply because I figured it'd be "too simple" a question, or be mocked for it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 3, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> This one's pretty toxic.





The Real Jdbye said:


> As I don't join a lot of different communities, sadly GBAtemp is the worst. Don't get me wrong, I love GBAtemp, but I'm not a fan of all the toxicity, I've just learned to ignore it. I've seen the impact it's had on other people who haven't learned how to ignore it though. Many great members have left (and many not so great)
> But I think that the staff here does a good job, and with any big site, there's bound to be a lot of toxicity. Just look at YouTube or even Twitch. Of course GBAtemp is tiny compared to those, but even they haven't been able to get rid of toxicity.





RustInPeace said:


> Currently, this place


Strongly disagree. The worst site I've ever joined is Facepunch when Garry's Mod was still a relevant thing.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 3, 2018)

In recent years, probably GBAtemp. I've pretty much stopped posting on here because of how rude people on here tend to be. Browsing other forums, I don't see this behavior quite as much.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Aug 3, 2018)

GameFAQs/Gamespot is downright fanservice-ridden and the mods are super judgmental about people with differing opinions. The worst thing GBATemp had was the Margen67 epidemic.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2018)

At every places, really.
Twitter and Facebook are the worst by far.

You really need to learn how to ignore things on a physical level to never get affected, honestly.
A thin skin on internet never lasts for long.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 3, 2018)

Reddit during summer.

You start by joining Reddit and you quickly realize how the default subs are quite bad. This is even worse during summer, because of all the kids finishing school and having nothing to do with their time than shitposting everywhere.

Then you look up subs you might enjoy. A lot of them are small but you don't care. They are quality subs and you enjoy them. Until more and more people join them for their quality and then become toxic and stupid again.

You repeat this process. Many, many times actually. You dig the rabbit hole enough until you reach dead subreddits. You make an effort to make them work, because they are the only thing left in the website that doesn't suck. You succeed. People notice and come en masses. Things are bad again. You give up.

But the worst of all, during summer, are the "karma points beggars". Imagine if 30% of all the posts in this forum started with "100 likes and I will _____". Worst of all, they actually reach their goals rather than being ridiculed and then ignored. Disgusting.


----------



## yacepi15 (Aug 3, 2018)

Overwatch/Gbaitemp/Youtube.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2018)

Armadillo said:


> It's not gone, it just got moved, the original bot got hit with a takedown notice (I think for use of the name). It's here now [removed]. Still basically just people being banned for wrongthink.


The fact that this bot is now hosted there takes away all of its credibility. That website is one of the weirdest and creepiest things I've seen outside 4chan. It apparently started as a forum entirely dedicated to making fun of a single person. Incredibly, even Encyclopedia Dramatica, despite its similar obsession with trolling, is very critical of it. I am not mentioning its name because the last time I did (in a tweet), minutes later an anonymous person emailed me threats along with screenshots of my own tweet and Facebook page, even though at the time my Twitter account *did not have my real name on it*. That should tell you all you need to know.

Regarding my opinion on the actual bans, I am ridiculously liberal and I think 70% of those bans should have either been warnings or could be solved by deleting posts intended to provoke an argument. 

The most riduculous one is perhaps this:

*Title:* Kim-Trump Summit Thread - Fire and Fury Edition
*Reason:* User Warned: Trolling
It's been a wonderful day though. Best Korea has been positive in the news and it makes me very happy.

Oh _come on_. How does that even deserve a warning?


----------



## grey72 (Aug 3, 2018)

Dunno if this counts but whatsapp/any large messenger groups. My God. People are DICKS.


DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> Reddit during summer.
> 
> You start by joining Reddit and you quickly realize how the default subs are quite bad. This is even worse during summer, because of all the kids finishing school and having nothing to do with their time than shitposting everywhere.
> 
> ...



Reddit veteran right there.


----------



## juccatan (Aug 3, 2018)

My god, poor 2012 me joined the My Little Pony community and regrets it ever since.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 3, 2018)

Worst community out there in all honesty, Facebook. 

Full of rubbish and idiots who belittle and stab each other in the back, designed to fuel a narcissists ego, advertise the highlights of an individual while slowly destroying one's own confidence with the false reality of others delivering an impossible image very few can actually sustain

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkFlare69 said:


> In recent years, probably GBAtemp. I've pretty much stopped posting on here because of how rude people on here tend to be. Browsing other forums, I don't see this behavior quite as much.


This is only because it's become a place for kids, there are still some good peeps here, yourself being one


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 3, 2018)

parrotgeek1 said:


> The fact that this bot is now hosted there takes away all of its credibility.



I think the bot was made by someone there anyway and just moved when github hosting took it down.




parrotgeek1 said:


> The most riduculous one is perhaps this:
> 
> *Title:* Kim-Trump Summit Thread - Fire and Fury Edition
> *Reason:* User Warned: Trolling
> ...



Wrongthink, simple as that. Saying something positive about trump/something trump is involved in=wrongthink.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Aug 3, 2018)

Quora's pretty bad, I left thanks to that rule about using your real name, I've seen people be stalked across the web thanks to having a Liberal opinion!

Reddit's got good and bad spots. Never ever go to political ones if you value your opinion! (If that isn't clear.)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 4, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Strongly disagree. The worst site I've ever joined is Facepunch when Garry's Mod was still a relevant thing.


Like I said, I'm not on a lot of forums and such. I can think of many examples that are worse than GBAtemp but needless to say I don't go to any of them. GameFAQs for one.
I guess YouTube is worse than GBAtemp though.


SuzieJoeBob said:


> GameFAQs/Gamespot is downright fanservice-ridden and the mods are super judgmental about people with differing opinions. The worst thing GBATemp had was the Margen67 epidemic.


Am I the only one who misses Margen?


ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Quora's pretty bad, I left thanks to that rule about using your real name, I've seen people be stalked across the web thanks to having a Liberal opinion!
> 
> Reddit's got good and bad spots. Never ever go to political ones if you value your opinion! (If that isn't clear.)


Isn't Quora just a site that indexes stuff from other sites and makes it seem like it's their own?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 4, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Isn't Quora just a site that indexes stuff from other sites and makes it seem like it's their own?


Quora is like a "more sophisticated" Yahoo Answers.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 4, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Quora is like a "more sophisticated" Yahoo Answers.


The times it showed up in Google results, it was just a clone of some thread from another forum. Which is annoying since they don't link the source but often show up on the first page of the search.
Sometimes I wasn't able to find the original thread, maybe those ones actually originated from Quora.


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 4, 2018)

I must corrett my statement thta i posted a few days ago :
I hate and avoid since a long time by now Every souls community , because they'll do nothing to support you or help you , all they do is saying :
Git gud.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 4, 2018)

I have no idea, but it's not Reddit, I actually like it a lot.
I also don't consider GBAtemp to be a bad place, people here are pretty ok.
But I never plan on signing up for Twitter, it's an ultra-liberal PC hellhole.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 5, 2018)

The Smash community, hands down.


----------



## Vieela (Aug 5, 2018)

In terms of the worst community, probably most online games with a lot of teens. Even if i am a teen myself, a lot of trouble is mainly caused by teens.
The best communities i've ever joined however are GBATemp (never had a problem with anyone this far, gladly) and from games like Toontown Rewritten or any game with a small userbase really. People are usually very friendly and help new users. I an see why people dislike GBATemp, but this has been by far the friendliest community i've ever went. Other communities i went were 10x more toxic than anything here, so it's actually really bearable (i really spelled that wrong, unsure how to spell it), so ireally like it.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 6, 2018)

The worst communities I've ever joined were on discord. Not going to list any of then to give them publicity. But most gaming discords are so toxic and have a hierarchy of users. I like forums more as most have been around for ages and there-for are not a flash in the pan like discord.


----------



## Fusion (Aug 6, 2018)

GBAtemp.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 6, 2018)

Roblox's community brings me cringe on just the thought


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 6, 2018)

League of Legends. Some might say most MOBA communities are bad but imho LoL takes the cake. I didn't even play the game that much and I was still overwhelmed by its toxicity.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 6, 2018)

Not sure, I tend to forget the bad places and move along, but:
Elotrolado was pretty toxic shit.
Tehskeen was good, and bad, and terrible... depending on the mood of the owner.
Gbatemp in 2007 was flaming chaos, worse than Greek and Portuguese forests on summer combined.


----------



## tinysolderingguy (Aug 6, 2018)

DEF GBATEMP


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 7, 2018)

tinysolderingguy said:


> DEF GBATEMP


S U S P E N D E D


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Aug 7, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> S U S P E N D E D



Hating a community because they punished you is the saddest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 7, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Hating a community because they punished you is the saddest thing I've ever seen.


I can one-up ya; Expousing hate of a community you love while attempting to get suspended as a joke.
pretty...
pretty...
pretty fuckin' sad.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 7, 2018)

@tinysolderingguy It's the tiny soldering guy!


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 7, 2018)

uhhhhhhhhhh ever heard of a little game called "roblox"


----------



## HamBone41801 (Aug 7, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> Are you a Vipera dupe lmao /s



Nah that’s me.


Worst community I’ve ever been apart of? Well, I can’t remember what it was called, but it was a Java programming forum. I was 13 and I just needed help understanding the current multi-threading convention, as it changes with every single update. This was a few years back, before I new the truth about how terrible programming forums were in general.


----------



## YamiZee (Aug 7, 2018)

I tend to dislike communities where questioning mods/staff and bringing discussion about them is considered bad or punishable. Feels like north korea, and i know a few too many communities that are authoritative like this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2018)

YamiZee said:


> I tend to dislike communities where questioning mods/staff and bringing discussion about them is considered bad or punishable. Feels like north korea, and i know a few too many communities that are authoritative like this.


Surely GBAtemp would fall under that as well.


			
				the rules said:
			
		

> https://gbatemp.net/help/terms under the "General Forum Decency" heading.
> If you have an issue with a member or moderation decision contact the member in question or a staff member via PM. DO NOT air your grievances publicly in the original topic or otherwise.



It is generally observed that allowing backtalk, questioning and back channel grumbling does not improve matters and as such most places will have something like it.
I would agree many places I have seen are unfair, inconsistent, frequently serve to create an echo chamber and are wildly out of line with notions underpinning things most would otherwise consider fair game but the idea that questioning staff decisions needs to be handled appropriately is nothing new or drastic from where I sit.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 8, 2018)

GSCentral. joined it as it was dying and horribly administrated


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 10, 2018)

Twitch 
Too many spammers, trolls and jerks ):


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Aug 10, 2018)

Gbatemp


Jk


----------



## seren3 (Aug 10, 2018)

Gbatemp. You guys are terrible


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> This one's pretty toxic.


Agree with this. The only reason I come back is to chat with a friend via PM.

GBATemp even sided with someone who defamed me and kept quiet about it. Fine, have it your way.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Aug 19, 2018)

LunaticOutpost, because not only do the moderators there ignore the fact people are cheating ways to get certain amounts of views on their threads and attention over others but that users are able to like their own comments for star ranks just to make it seem as though people actually agree with everything being said. It's the most wacky fucked up system I've ever seen by far.

Also I like how many people here voted GBAtemp as the worst community yet donated to their patreon...a love and hate triangle maybe?


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Aug 19, 2018)

used to be apart of a mario kart 7 clan that ended up in me and a friend of mine being doxed. good times


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> uhhhhhhhhhh ever heard of a little game called "roblox"



Jesus christ, I regret joining that game.
Several filters, a bunch of kids, an easily-abused system that can *easily be fixed *and while Jailbreak is an overrated and broken game, it's still on #1.
WHY?!


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Jesus christ, I regret joining that game.
> Several filters, a bunch of kids, an easily-abused system that can *easily be fixed *and while Jailbreak is an overrated and broken game, it's still on #1.
> WHY?!


I've stolen a few accounts there, one of them was literally named "NxIxGxGxExR"

like what the fuck lol


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I've stolen a few accounts there, one of them was literally named "NxIxGxGxExR"
> 
> like what the fuck lol



*Don't even get me started on those "Robucks Giveaways" that popped up recently constantly by the same user. *(I know you spell it like "Robux")


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> *Don't even get me started on those "Robucks Giveaways" that popped up recently constantly by the same user. *(I know you spell it like "Robux")


Send me $100 rocuck thanks


----------



## tunip3 (Aug 19, 2018)

Probably temp wait no reswitched I mean reswitched is trash but other than that probably temp because its bigger so while the percentage of idiots is the same the actual number is larger


----------



## snails1221 (Aug 19, 2018)

That was toxic from the start? Probably ReSwitched or something. That became toxic over time? def RC24's Discord, there's a reson most of the OG members have left or are inactive


----------



## XDel (Aug 19, 2018)

Probably The Weathermen, then I'd say The Klan, and my third largest regret would be the ANTIFA. 

GBATemp has been alright though, for a cult I can't complain!


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> That was toxic from the start? Probably ReSwitched or something. That became toxic over time? def RC24's Discord, there's a reson most of the OG members have left or are inactive


Definitely. It's a rotting corpse of itself.


----------



## hii915 (Aug 19, 2018)

How am I the first one to say 4chan.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 19, 2018)

Really? I didn't expected someone about the RC24 Discord, I say it's fine, and the #support tab can sometimes get a little tedious, but otherwise, it works fine.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 19, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> def RC24's Discord,


How could you 
Well, is there anywhere we can improve?


----------



## tunip3 (Aug 19, 2018)

hii915 said:


> How am I the first one to say 4chan.


Aaaah the legendary hacker 4chan


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

sks316 said:


> How could you
> Well, is there anywhere we can improve?


It's just not as good as it was in like April of last year. I was really active there a while back, and a lot of people were nice. But most people have either left and/or became inactive. I don't think there's much you can do.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tunip3 said:


> Aaaah the legendary hacker 4chan


4chan is a hacker not a community lul


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> It's just not as good as it was in like April of last year. I was really active there a while back, and a lot of people were nice. But most people have either left and/or became inactive. I don't think there's much you can do.


Surely there's something we can do to improve.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 19, 2018)

GaiaOnline, they haven't updated their website since 2008 and they still use Adobe Flash. Their mobile app hasn't been updated and their site isn't mobile friendly at all. It's also riddled with trolls and very unpleasant folk who have never been happy a day in their lives. Also, there's people that still support Gaia's shitty decisions aka white knights, it's pathetic. It's also very addicting, so stay away if you can.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2018)

ReSwitched on discord. It's retarded to be honest. (minior rant)
Ok so you cannot talk off topic. But apparently you need to "earn" the off topic channel. Which highly counter productive and intuitive. Like what if the conversation is between 3 people and they get off topic a little. One guy says let's go to the off topic channel, but 1 of the 3 can't post in off topic channel because he has no access to it. Why make it locked? I really don't get that. And then devs made fun of my wording in regards to hacking the switch. Which made it the last straw. And it wasn't the kind of hurt that you could roll of easily. It was a kind of picking that I genuinely felt hurt by. Which I've been through a lot. So managing to genuinely make me upset is... unacceptable. I don't know exactly how, but it got to me.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 21, 2018)

*looks around*


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 21, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Agree with this. The only reason I come back is to chat with a friend via PM.
> 
> GBATemp even sided with someone who defamed me and kept quiet about it. Fine, have it your way.


If you have an issue please contact a moderator about it. It could be a misunderstanding on our part. If you aren't happy with the moderator's response, you can escalate to asking a supervisor. I would hate to think of someone being unhappy with a decision that was made, if it is wrong!


----------



## Harumyne (Aug 21, 2018)

smwcentral.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 6, 2018)

To be fair, I’m more and more starting to dislike GBAtemp.


If you make 1 mistake or say something, people will instantly point at you, they make fun of you (sometimes) and ask why you posted it.


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 6, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> To be fair, I’m more and more starting to dislike GBAtemp.
> 
> 
> If you make 1 mistake or say something, people will instantly point at you, they make fun of you (sometimes) and ask why you posted it.


If that happens, please report it and it will be taken care of. We don't want that to happen.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 6, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> If that happens, please report it and it will be taken care of. We don't want that to happen.



Yeah, I had to do that yesterday.

And to make it worse, I feel bad for posting it! Then I can’t delete the post, so I have to snip it and act like nothing happend.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2018)

People saying "GBAtemp" are crappy people themselves, and they know it, since they are the people we don't want here.


----------

